# What level is good for virtual instrument SOLO piano in DAW?



## Harry (May 30, 2021)

I'm making some pieces for SOLO piano pieces (for the first time) in my DAW (Cubase), using different virtual pianos (in Kontakt).

They are delicate pieces, and I tend to play quite softly, so the basic track is coming out at around -20db. Velocity of the hardest hit note is 62. Is that too quiet? I can raise the relative velocities (inside Cubase that is, not by hitting harder) but I notice it affects the timbre quite a bit. Or I can simply raise the Kontakt instrument output? Or I just export the track as a WAV and then eg normalize to a higher level? Not sure what the best solution is in terms of final sound quality?


----------



## cygnusdei (May 30, 2021)

Definitely don't scale the velocities, as that would trigger different dynamic layers and it won't be your performance any longer. As you are producing several pieces, at least you can normalize the WAV for all of them together, so they all will retain the relative signal levels.


----------



## PaulieDC (Jul 26, 2021)

Harry said:


> I'm making some pieces for SOLO piano pieces (for the first time) in my DAW (Cubase), using different virtual pianos (in Kontakt).
> 
> They are delicate pieces, and I tend to play quite softly, so the basic track is coming out at around -20db. Velocity of the hardest hit note is 62. Is that too quiet? I can raise the relative velocities (inside Cubase that is, not by hitting harder) but I notice it affects the timbre quite a bit. Or I can simply raise the Kontakt instrument output? Or I just export the track as a WAV and then eg normalize to a higher level? Not sure what the best solution is in terms of final sound quality?


What controller do you use? Sounds like you'll need to tweak the velocity curve in the controller software if it has it, or in the piano patch. Getting the velocity curve right is mandatory. If you raise the Kontakt volume you'll just be making your piano library, which is missing half of its velocity layers, just be louder. That might produce an interesting effect but not desirable for dynamics control. I had that problem, turned out to be the M-Audio CODE61 controller I had which has a terrible velocity curve for this type of work. It'd be perfect for EDM cranking out 127 on every note. I thought the VSL Steinway and other libraries were terrible until I plugged in my Korg microKEY Air one day and the velocity curve on THAT was 6 times better for piano! Couldn't believe how the very same piano patch sounded literally beautiful (I think it was Noire). Even with those tiny keys. Ended up getting a StudioLogic SL88 Grand last October and it's off the chart amazing for dynamics. So whatever controller you have, work out if it has velocity curve control. Load up The Grandeur and you should have quite a nice piano environment going once it's dialed in.


----------

